

Scientists find how magic mushrooms alter the mind - balbaugh
http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/07/03/health-magicmushrooms-idINL6N0PE2L220140703

======
balbaugh
Link to research article in the journal Human Brain Mapping:
[http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/enhanced/doi/10.1002/hbm.2256...](http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/enhanced/doi/10.1002/hbm.22562/)

